# اللهجة الكويتية: تو



## DialectLearner

مرحبا
أشاهد مسلسلا كويتيا بعنوان "المواجهة" وكثيراما أسمع الممثلين يستخدمون هذه الكلمة الصغيرة.
على سبيل المثال أثناء الحوار الذي دار بين الوالد وابنه في الدقيقة الثانية والعشرين من الحلقة السابعة والعشرين قال الابن: "توني باطلع وهي كانت توها بتدش"
فما معنى كلمة "تو"؟
وعلى فكرة لماذا استخدم الشاب حرف الباء مع الفعلين؟ حسب ما أعلمه تستخدم الباء في اللهجة الإماراتية للتعبير عن المستقبل بينما الشاب في الحلقة كان يتكلم عن الماضي. هل تختلف استخدامات الباء في اللهجة الكويتية؟
شكرا


----------



## elroy

لا أعرف عن الباء، ولكن "توني/توها" = "للتو".

انظر أيضًا: MSA/All dialects: to have just...​


----------



## Mahaodeh

DialectLearner said:


> حسب ما أعلمه تستخدم الباء في اللهجة الإماراتية للتعبير عن المستقبل بينما الشاب في الحلقة كان يتكلم عن الماضي.


الباء في اللهجة الكويتية تحيرني أحيانا إذ أجدها تستخدم في مواضع لا أتوقعها

بالنسبة للتو، فلو كان استخدامها يشبه الاستخدام في اللهجة العراقية فتعبير توني دا أطلع يعني أنا في طور الطلوع الآن وتوها دة تدخل يعنى أنها في طور الدخول الآن. المقصود في اللهجة العراقية فيه مبالغة طبعا لأن الدخول والخروج فوري ويستغرق وقتا أقل من الوقت اللازم لقول الجملتين إلا أنه يستخدم سواء كان الداخل قد دخل أم لا للتوكيد بأنه قد دخل توا أو سوف يدخل فورا

ربما كان التعبير الكويتي مشابها للعراقي


----------



## DialectLearner

شكرا على إجابتيكما يا إلروي ومها
أعدت قراءة بوستي الأول ومشاهدة الحلقة واكتشفت أني لم أكتب الكلمتين اللتين سبقتا جملة


DialectLearner said:


> توني باطلع وهي كانت توها بتدش


آسف. خطأ مني
قال الابن: "*أنا كنت* توني باطلع وهي كانت توها بتدش" فافترضت أنه ربما قصد: "كنت على وشك الخروج *في نفس الوقت الذي كانت خلاله* على وشك الدخول"
أو
"كنت سأخرج *تماما لما* كانت ستدخل"
واعتقدت أن صيغة كان + الباء + فعل مضارع تعبر هنا عن النية أو الإرادة لأن الابن، بعد ما قال ذلك بثوان، ابتسم وأضاف: "يبه أنا على فكرة *كنت أتغشمر* معاك". وهذه المرة استخدم صيغة "كان + فعل مضارع" أي بدون الباء
ما رأيكم؟


----------



## malmerri

مرحبا

كما ذكرت
كان + الباء + فعل المضارع  تعبر عن النية او الارادة بالفصحى يقابلها كنت سأذهب ولكن شي اخر حدث فمنعني من الذهاب

كان + تو + الباء + فعل المضارع
نفس المعنى ولكن مبالغة كما ذطرت الاخت مها ولكن المعنى هنا بأن امر اخر حدث في نفس الوقت 

توني كنت باكل  
توني باكل  
نفس المعنى سوا ب كان او من غير 

اي على وشك


----------



## DialectLearner

malmerri said:


> مرحبا
> 
> كما ذكرت
> كان + الباء + فعل المضارع  تعبر عن النية او الارادة بالفصحى يقابلها كنت سأذهب ولكن شي اخر حدث فمنعني من الذهاب
> 
> نفس المعنى ولكن مبالغة كما ذطرت الاخت مها ولكن المعنى هنا بأن امر اخر حدث في نفس الوقت
> 
> اي على وشك


شكرا يا أختي مالميري!! هل تستطيعين أن تترجمي لي الجملة من المسلسل وجملتيك هاتين


malmerri said:


> توني كنت باكل
> توني باكل


إلى الفصحى؟


----------



## WadiH

الجملة الأولى: كنت سآكل للتو / كنت على وشك أن آكل

الجملة الثانية: لم آكل بعد / أنا على وشك أن آكل


----------



## malmerri

عذرا على التاخير

ولكن كما ترجم الاخ وادي حنيفة الجمل 

تو = على وشك


----------

